

Python's logging overhead - kghose
http://assorted-experience.blogspot.com/2014/04/the-logging-overhead.html

======
dragonwriter
Really? Its "very disappointing" that a method call that obviously has to do a
more complex conditional check has more overhead than doing a narrow purpose
specific conditional check outside before calling the method?

Isn't that what you'd expect in pretty much any language? It would only be
newsworthy if it _wasn 't_ the case.

